# Need to relocate to a med state! Soon!



## mycomaster (Aug 26, 2013)

I've been growing for quite some time now, and am feeling the ever growing need to re-locate to a medical state. I have many medical issues that qualify me for an exemption in every state I believe. I have everything from chronic digestion issues to degenerative disc problems. I need to get to a medical state before I end up another statistic among inmates for growing some herb. My objective is to try to have some people sell me on their state, and maybe area for medical MJ. If you have the time I would greatly appreciate if you could describe what kind of vibe you have in your area as far as the whole medical scene. If you could give me some prices, and availability, and maybe how many dispensaries are in your area. I really don't want to go to the dispensaries as I like to grow my own meds for the most part, but I just want to know what the area is like really. Are people friendly to smokers there, and things like that. I'll only be able to move once probably, and I just want to find the best place to relocate. I've been sick basically my whole life, and mainly want to find a place where me, and my wife can be happy, and live out the rest of our days. She's going to need to be able to find work as well so that will also be a concern. I know that plant count will be a pretty big concern for me as I think I will need to be able to keep maybe 12 plants at a time for my med needs. If I have about 6 girls in flower at a time i think i could be completely self sustaining on my meds, and that would be my focus here. I just want a place where I can grow my plants, smoke my herb, my wife have a job, and i'm not looking at 5-15 years for my garden. I really need this change, and any help would be huge. If you would rather P.M. me with some info or something like that please feel free as I'm serious about the change, and it won't be a waste of your time. I have some $ saved for this so it won't take years, just maybe months. I'm not even looking for permanent residence here I just need a great area to get myself into, and I'll go from there. So if you could please give me a brief description of your area, and why it's nice to live there as far as medical MJ is concerned. I'm looking east, west, and north. Sorry everyone in the south I can't deal with the heat very well. Any little info to help guide me would help tremendously, I really can't stress how much this could help, so please take the time to leave any info you have time to quickly jot down. Thank you in advance, and have a blessed day everyone. Peace and love.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 26, 2013)

hmmm interesting thread myco, I'll make mine short and sweet! If ya don't mind paying HIGH rent in a college townesque scene that revolves around outdoors activities along with a farmers market on almost every corner then northern new england may be for you. Good drinking and growing mediums, as for the mmj scene its ok here but the laws were written o be confusing to any average joe. People mind there own business up here!


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks for the info VTMI. Exactly the kind of stuff I'm looking for. Thank you for the time helping. Northern New England is on my radar bro. I dig the whole fact people mind their own, I'm exactly the same way. Peace and love.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 26, 2013)

[video]http://www.necn.com/04/29/13/Moose-leads-VT-police-to-marijuana-growi/landing.html?blockID=839429[/video]
my mother told me to make you aware of our wildlife here though lmao!


----------



## Foothills (Aug 26, 2013)

Won't try to sell you on it, as I don't live there, but "Northern California" keeps calling out to me. Good luck bro !


----------



## Slipon (Aug 26, 2013)

I guess only two places near me would be Holland and Portugal  so I wont be of much use here Mycofriend, but will follow and take notice of what state in the US to move to if I ever find myself in that situation


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Aug 26, 2013)

Spain looks awesome


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 26, 2013)

Come be my neighbor. Get your ass over here. It's the best. I mean it bro. Let's start a business.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 26, 2013)

All killer suggestions guys thank you. I think I'll be paying a little more attention to the east. I've always thought the scene was on the other coast, but I'm having second thoughts. Please keep em coming, I'm very interested in everybody's suggestions, and preferences. The sooner I get outta where i am the better me, and my wife will be so thank you for your time people. Peace, Love, and Light.


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Aug 26, 2013)

norcal would be nice but economy is not so swell. Oregon has a really friednly MMJ community. Ive spent quite a bit of time in good ole POT-land , OR. AZ is good. nevadas medical laws suck IMO. and then colorado is the stoner lifestyle dream if you ask me. be careful for the meth heads in boulder though! I live by the 2nd amendment so I dont worry. But also Maine, and Michigan are very green these days. Personally Im wanting to move to the netherlands or something. Or id just go to alaska go completely off the grid and take what I learned as well as my connections from the mainland. Message me if theres any input you think I could help with. I have friends all over the world literally. I could probably give you some insight anywhere. Im kinda like strain hunters except not genetics... been to alot of countries and places and really wanted to blaze up in all of them and being out going most of those places I found something.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks for the info Corey. I've been a second amendment liver, and believer my whole life as well, but lately it seems the vibes are changing where I am. I don't want to be a bubba jail house buddy liver, so I think it's time to move on, LOL. It sounds like you've had alot of fun getting around, and blazing, that's pretty awesome man. It's nice to hear there still are cool places out there that accept somebody's personal choice of medicine. I've been looking alot ay Michigan, but have recently become aware of Maine. I've always liked the thought of living up east, and it's starting to look like a real option now. Thanks again everyone for all the positive feedback, it helps more than you know. Peace, Love, and Light.


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Aug 26, 2013)

no problem buddy , sharing is caring. Check east coast gun laws if you're seriously considering moving though! My state will never give up, so I dont watch fox or cnn or the bullshit as I call it , but I know NY , Virginia , Connecticut and RI have done some things with the laws. Also I dont know about Connecticuts medical laws and limitations or if they have operating dispensaries. But its beautiful up there, stayed in Groton, CT for a summer. eery fucking place I tell you, but great during the day. Too much lost spiritual activity. Good luck on your journey


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 27, 2013)

I've been looking at Lewiston, and Bangor, Maine. Really gorgeous, and I like the fact you can have more plants vegging than in flower. You can have the 6 in flower, and more in veg so you can keep mothers, and such. Really makes your life as a patient that grows for himself so much easier. I was almost exclusively looking at the west coast, but the east seems like a good place to be for me right now. Thank you everyone for the suggestions, and please keep them coming. Peace and Love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 27, 2013)

CoreyATX420 said:


> no problem buddy , sharing is caring. Check east coast gun laws if you're seriously considering moving though! My state will never give up, so I dont watch fox or cnn or the bullshit as I call it , but I know NY , Virginia , Connecticut and RI have done some things with the laws. Also I dont know about Connecticuts medical laws and limitations or if they have operating dispensaries. But its beautiful up there, stayed in Groton, CT for a summer. eery fucking place I tell you, but great during the day. Too much lost spiritual activity. Good luck on your journey



Maine is pretty cool with gun laws. Moose run all over here. Hunting is as big here as anywhere in the US. Maybe bigger. I lived in TX as a boy and my father did the whole lease thing, etc. It's huge in Maine. It is lights out after dark other than Portland but I am older now and cool with that. Hell, I live right in the center of a small town/village. I can bowhunt right off porch. Legally. It is beyond weird that it is legal in the center of town. It's a whole other world up here. Best place on earth IMO. Plus you can rock your snowboard or skis with the best of them here.


----------



## jujubee (Sep 17, 2013)

I am a caregiver in the lewiston area. I moved to Maine about three years ago.

Property is pretty cheap.

You can open carry in Maine without a permit, if you are not a felon.

Income tax is 8.5% and sales tax is 5%. That sucks.

The MJ laws are not bad.

http://norml.org/laws/item/maine-penalties-2


OffensePenaltyIncarceration Max. Fine [h=3]Possession[/h] Less than 2.5 ozcivil violationN/A$ 6002.5 - 8 ozmisdemeanor6 mos$ 1,0008 oz - 1 lbmisdemeanor1 year$ 2,0001 - 20 lbsfelony5 years$ 5,000More than 20 lbsfelony10 years$ 20,000Possession of a "usable amount" with proof of a physician's recommendation is not punishable. [h=3]Sale or Distribution[/h] Less than 1 lbmisdemeanor1 year$ 2,0001 - 20 lbsfelony5 years$ 5,00020 lbs or morefelony10 years$ 20,000To a minor or within 1000 feet of a school or school busfelony5 years$ 5,000[h=3]Cultivation[/h] 5 plants or lessmisdemeanor6 mos$ 1,0005 - 99 plantsmisdemeanor5 years$ 5,000100 - 499 plantsfelony5 years$ 5,000500 plants or morefelony10 years$ 20,000[h=3]Hash & Concentrates[/h] PossessionClass D crime1 year$ 2,000TraffickingClass C Crime5 years$ 5,000Trafficking (prior conviction, use of minor, other)Class B Crime10 years$ 20,000[h=3]Paraphernalia[/h] Possession of paraphernaliacivil violationN/A$ 300Sale of paraphernaliamisdemeanor6 mos$ 1,000Sale to a minormisdemeanor1 year$ 2,000[h=3]Miscellaneous[/h] Driver's license restriction will be imposed for aggravated furnishing any amount of pot or hash. 


----------

